# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Skating - Ballerina Costume w/Skates



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Part of Handout #4 for American Girl doll
July, 2012


SKATING and/or BALLERINA COSTUME

#6 needles (circular, double-pointed, or straight)
#8 or #10 needles for full skating skirt 
1 ring marker
Baby sport weight yarn (#3 weight) 
Color Suggestion: pink with multi eyelash trim, blue with white furry trim, holiday colored yarn

BASIC SLEEVELESS DRESS PATTERN - BODICE

With #6 needles, cast on 68 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.

Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 12 stitches (knit 2, slip left needle under first of the two stitches and draw it over the second knit stitch - one stitch decreased. Knit 1 and draw the second stitch on the right needle over that knit stitch, another stitch decreased. Continue until you have decreased 12 stitches).
NOTE: You will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle after the 12-stitch decrease. This will count as the FIRST STITCH in the following instructions.
Knit 20 stitches (you only have to knit 19 stitches, because the first stitch is already on the needle). BIND OFF 12 stitches, knit remaining 11 stitches.

Next Row: (This is tricky, but doable!)
Knit 12 stitches - TURN the entire piece of knitting around so you are back to working on these 12 stitches (on wrong side). CAST ON 5 stitches. TURN entire piece around to right side and knit the next 20 stitches. TURN to wrong side and CAST ON 5 stitches. TURN piece around to right side and knit the remaining 12 stitches. 54 stitches on needle.

Knit 1 row (wrong side).

NOTE: You bound off 12 stitches to make the straps on the bodice. You cast on 5 stitches for the underarm areas of the two straps. Pull the yarn tightly when knitting the bound off and cast on stitches for the next few rows, especially the stitches next to the sides and body of the garment. You dont want to leave unsightly holes at the under areas.

Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 10-12 rows. You are now at the waistline. You should hold the bodice up to the doll to see if you are at or near the waistline - it all depends on how tightly or loosely you knit.

Attach Panties to Top:

At the waistline of top piece - on the WRONG SIDE - use a larger needle and KNIT across row. This will put the 54 purl nubs on the right side of the garment to attach the skirt later 
Go back to the regular #6 needle and continue in Stock.St. for 8 rows.

Next Row: Increase in first stitch, knit 26 sts, PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit 26 sts and increase in last st. (start with 54 sts, end with 56 sts.)

Next Row: Increase in first stitch, increase BEFORE and AFTER marker, knit and increase in last stitch. Continue until there are 72 sts on needle. (4 knit rows)

Next Row: Knit across 36 sts, remove marker, TURN and work back on the 36 sts of one leg of panties. Work 6 rows. Bind off in knit.
Attach yarn and work across remaining 36 sts for second leg. Work 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew seams for legs and up the back. Do not sew back seam if adding a skirt!

Attaching Skirt to Panties: 

If you plan to attach a skirt, with the panties attached, work the following:
When bind off is complete for top and panties, hold it up with the panties at the top and the bodice at the bottom - right side toward you. Fold down the panties toward the back at the waistline. You will now be able to see the little purl nubs.

Use a smaller knitting needle that will slip easily through the nubs. Thread this needle into the first nub, then the second, third, fourth, etc. until you have all the nubs on the needle - no knitting, just use the bare needle to do this - you just want to get all those little nubs onto a needle. (A double-pointed needle works great!) Dont worry if you cant pick up all 54 pearl nubs - you can correct this on the next row.

On right side, knit across the row, working the nubs off the smaller needle and onto your regular needle. At this time you can pick up the nubs you missed, or knit in front and back of a stitch to increase until you get the required (54) number of stitches on the needle.
Knit 1 row (wrong side).
Next Row: Knit in the front/back/front of EACH STITCH - 2 stitches increased in each stitch across the row. = 162 sts. (Some knitters prefer to knit/purl/knit in each stitch. However, I think this takes an unnecessary step by having to throw your hand - or finger -into purl mode, instead of just knitting.) 

With yarn used for the bodice (main color), knit 6-8 rows. (Knitting in garter stitch gives this very full skirt more body, so it stands out and doesnt look frumpy. On the 8th row - INCREASE in every 4th stitch across the row - to give the skirt a slight flare.

ADD TRIM: Cut main color, leaving a long strand to sew skirt seam and up the back of the bodice. Attach your choice of trim and knit in garter stitch for 6-8 rows. Bind off in knit with trim yarn. 

ONCE AGAIN, THIS IS TRICKY!

When you sew up the back seam of the onesie - the bodice with attached panties. You will turn the garment inside out. Make sure you do not sew any part of the full skirt when sewing this back seam! Constantly check to make sure the skirt is out of the way.

Once the bodice and panties seam is finished, turn the garment right side out and sew the skirt seam (on the wrong side), matching the main color and the trim yarn.

PLAY-PRETEND ICE SKATES

#6 needles
White yarn - sport weight yarn, #3
2 large paper clips

Skate Boot:
Cast on 18 stitches.
Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows
Knit in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
Heel:
Knit 2 together, knit 14, knit 2 together = 16 sts.
Purl 2 together, purl 12, purl 2 together = 14 sts.
Knit 2 together, knit 10, knit 2 together = 12 sts.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 6 rows.
Toe:
Knit 2 together, knit 8, knit 2 together = 10 sts.
Bind off in knit.
Sew seam.

Attach Blade:

Use one large paper clip for the blade. The rounded end is the front end. Weave the blunt end of the blade in and out of the bottom of the skate boot - down the center bottom. To keep the blade safe while playing, use 2-3 small strands of yarn and secure the blade to the boot by threading a strand into the bottom of the boot and tie it around the blade part that is threaded into the boot, knot securely. Repeat this 1-2 times. 

NOTE: The doll cannot stand up while wearing these fantasy ice skates - the blades will bend over. Use a metal doll stand and pose the doll as if she is striding on a blade. 

Sorry, there is no photo available for the ice skates - yet. This was taken from one of my Barbie patterns from years ago. I have not made any "skates" for the AG doll, but will do so ASAP and will post a photo when finished.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine - they are, as always, absolutely delightful!! You constantly amaze me. Thank you. Kath


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Elaine, absolutely gorgeous how do you do it? I have a special folder with just your patterns and that is getting full! You are really a wonderful lady to share all of these treasures with us.
Thank you. Margaretha


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful pattern, with variations. You certainly know how to make them look beautiful.

Leonora.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonderful once again!!!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are adorable!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

You are a treasure, Elaine! Thank you so much for this gorgeous pattern. I love all the wonderful variations and can't wait to try making the skates.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is adorable. Again thank you for sharing and thank you for your generosity. You are a special person.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine you are amazing!!! I love these..


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful Elaine, thank you so much!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks again Elaine, as usual more beautiful outfits.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - thanks again.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

So great of you to share.... love the Halloween one 

Thanks..........Hugs, Bert


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you thank you! My nieces are already excited about the other things this one will cause squeals of delight! Your generosity continues to amaze me!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow another great outfit! Thanks so much for sharing with all of us!!!!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Do you sew up the back on all the outfits. Are they ever too tight to put on the doll?


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

These are just lovely, what a lucky little girl.


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well girl here you go again, and I have to be your biggest fan because I study your beautiful work daily. I lived in Placentia for a long time and worked in Santa Ana. I feel I should know you. Keep the tutorials coming.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

THANKS AGAIN FOR A WONDERFUL SET OF PATTERNS!


----------



## eadowdy (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Lady Fingers. I love your designs so much I had to buy a doll so I could make them. Thank you again.
Liz


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Elaine,

Once again, thank you..............


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To answer Norma McKone's question.....

Yes, I sew up the back seam. The whole purpose of my patterns for knitted doll clothes is to make them "child proof" and easy to play with - no buttons, no snaps, no zippers, and no Velcro fasteners. Just sew the few seams, and dress the doll feet first. She's ready to go!

The number of stitches I use for casting on - usually for the "basic top" (Handout #2) is 46, which allows enough space for the doll's head and body to fit through. The sleeveless dress (Handout #1) calls for 68 stitches cast on, more than enough to dress the doll.

I designed and created all these patterns with the thought of little girls actually playing with them, instead of having their doll dressed up and sitting on a "don't touch" shelf gathering dust. 

Now if someone wants to crochet or knit a gorgeous ensemble for some little girl's AG doll - that's fine - it will be admired for years in a doll cabinet. 

That is not the purpose of these doll patterns - well, except (maybe) the wedding gown and veil. It is still meant to be played with, but not on a daily basis! So, I guess a little bit of "shelf sitting" would be okay! LOL!

I always use WASHABLE yarn, acrylic, wool, polyester, etc.
When the clothes get dirty - believe me, they will! - I just hold them under the kitchen faucet, get them thoroughly wet and, if really soiled, I use just a dollop of liquid soap. Then squish the garment in my hands, rubbing at especially dirty spots, then rinsing under the faucet until all the soap bubbles are gone. I lay a hand towel on a counter or table and place the wet garment on the towel, spreading out the full skirt. Then allow it to dry overnight - and it looks just like new again!

That's why I always emphasize "knot securely" when sewing seams. Don't just whip stitch and tie it off - every 2-3 stitches make a knot all the way up the seam of the pant legs, sleeves, the back seam, etc. Make it "childproof"!

If you go up to the middle of the page, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers", and click on the Search button - a long list of titles will open. These are photos I've posted over the past year of the AG doll (0ver 96), Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls. Click on each title that shows "Pictures" on the left side of the page. This indicates that a set of photos are included in that title. You can also go to Search and type "Ladyfingers - American Girl doll clothes" or "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes". There are some duplicates titles, but also some new titles not shown in the "Ladyfingers" section.

If you already have AG Handouts #1, #2, and #3 - you will see that most of the outfits shown in the photos begin with the "basic top" pattern (Handout #2) or the sleeveless dress pattern (Handout #1). A few of the patterns are knit from the bottom up, starting with the skirt and ending with a sleeveless top. I haven't submitted a pattern for this dress - yet.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Fabulous Elaine. Along with the instructions, the photos really help to visualize what one is knitting. Thank you for all your kind sharing.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, again, Elaine!! I can see where my knitting needles will be hot. I need to get these in my binder............have a 3 inch one just for Ladyfingers AG doll patterns!!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Hi from Australia, We do not have a doll called American Girl here. What size doll is she - and perhaps I can find one the same size here to do for my grand--daughter for Christmas. I just love the clothes you make and having just sorted out all my wools I have a huge box full of part balls which I can use. Many thanks


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

omg these are just so adorable, thanks a million for sharing, g kids are going to be on cloud nine.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

janette6154 said:


> Hi from Australia, We do not have a doll called American Girl here. What size doll is she - and perhaps I can find one the same size here to do for my grand--daughter for Christmas. I just love the clothes you make and having just sorted out all my wools I have a huge box full of part balls which I can use. Many thanks


The American Girl doll costs around $100. There are a number of knock-offs that are also 18" and the bodies are similar to the AG. The following links will show you what they look like. I like the ones from Target best and I have three of them, waiting for my granddaughters to get a little older. I don't know if any of these will ship to Australia though.

http://www.michaels.com/Springfield-Doll-Emma/gc1648,default,pd.html?cgid=products-kidsteachers&start=12

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=14441

http://www.target.com/p/our-generation-dolls/-/A-13426772#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again let me caution you about buying an American Girl "clone" doll. Some of them come with a WHITE cloth body, which looks really awkward when they wear a bathing suit or dress with slim straps. If you look at them in a catalog, you should probably contact the "Customer Relations" department and ask about the cloth body on their dolls.

I bought mine from Mary Maxim catalog, a brunette with a BEIGE cloth body which is a close match to her skin tone.
Mary Maxim catalog shows their dolls without clothing, so you can actually see the color of their cloth body.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

That's one of the reasons I like the Target dolls - they have the beige cloth body. And your patterns fit them very well! I'm having a lot of fun knitting up your patterns - thank you SO much!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I agree with the others Elaine. Excellent work. I wonder
what if the skirt could go on or off, and perhaps roller skates? 
Roller Skating Dancing was big I know back in the 50s (more like roller derby lol) but it never truly went away.

Sorry a piece of nostalgia -- history.

and with a wrap skirt, can make it sort of hawaiian, beach party like.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, you've done it again--created some cute outfits.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I cannot find anything like that over here. I found this in Mary Maxim (I have purchased a lot from there before). Is this the right thing? On e-bay America they were all well over the $100 closer to $200. I have never attached photos to this site so hope it comes.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

such beautifull patterns i really dont know how you do it but thank you so much


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

No, she's not a baby doll. Try looking at the American Girl site - http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/dolls.jsp

This is one from Mary Maxim: 
http://www.marymaxim.com/18-brunette-undressed-doll.html


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you look at Amazon for a Springfield doll, you will see one of the "fakes". I have one and she's fine - I've compared her in size to AG dolls and the clothes will fit both of them. Amazon seems to have reasonable shipping rates to Australia. Good luck!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

sometimes Michael's or Joann's will have the Springfield dolls.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I got mine at a Michael's with a 40% coupon so it only cost $14 but I don't think they have stores in Australia nor do they ship there. Sometimes I forget how many of the KPers are from such interesting (and far away) places!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

You can buy the Springfield dolls from Mary Maxim for about $20.00 and the postage is roughly the same I found it quite reasonable as I also have a Springfield Doll.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow Elaine. These are so beautiful. I haven't had a lot of luck with the eyelash yarn, but I think I will try it on one of these and hope for the best. It really turned out so cute.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I referred to the wedding gown and veil in an earlier thread on this particular "blog", and have received numerous "PM's", asking where the photo of the gown is posted......

Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button. A list will open with the first 9-10 titles in the sub-section: User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials.
After that there will be many titles under the sub-section: "Pictures". Look for the title "Ladyfingers - AG doll - June/July doll clothes". The photo of the wedding gown, veil and bouquet is posted. (She also has white Mary Jane shoes, white panties, AND a white garter with one matching flower). Also posted is the "Rainbow Bridesmaid" dress, Rainbow hat and bouquet".


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Still looking to buy my doll. Found a couple but the postage was much more expensive than the doll. I'll have to scout the shops here in Aus for something similar.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to convert these into PDF form!! I really appreciate it!!
Nancy Lingerfelt
Newport TN


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

is there a pdf file for this pattern please


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Look at the first entry on page #3 - you will find the PDF Download button for the skating/ballerina costume.

There is also a "Tutorial" with instructions and photos for attaching the skating skirt to the one-piece top & attached panties. Also, instructions for attaching the "blade" to the ice skate.

Go to the top of the page, LEFT SIDE, click on the title "Knitting Forum". This will open a list - look for "User Submitted, How-To 's, Patterns, Tutorials". Then scroll down through the very long list, with submissions from other members of this forum, to find the Tutorial.
It should also have a download button for easy printing.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Janette

Go to Joann.com - springfield doll is an 18" inch doll, (some say clone of the American Girl doll and much more afordable.)
With the coupons that Joann's puts out, you can usually get the doll 40%-50% off, sometimes there is a coupon for 60% off.
That is what I did, i used a 60% Joann's coupon to get a springfield doll to try to make clothes and donate them.
However, I will have to settle for crochet or sewn, as my hand knitting is awful, and I haven't tried to make elaine's patterns on my knitting machine, yet, lol.

Happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful - thanks.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

There is a place where Elaine's patterns are stored-uploaded into PDF format.

Do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns
Then just scroll through and you will see her patterns for the American Girl Doll, Barbie, Itty Bitty Baby, and more.


----------

